# Dropper Loop Peg Board



## briggs (Sep 20, 2010)

I goggled this topic. How to make a Dropper Loop Peg Board . For everyone wanting to make thier own rigs, i find this real easy.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5sLQH_N3BM


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Getting the same sized loops on droppers can be challenging. That's a good idea. Thanks for the link. 

Once I've tied a few rigs with droppers and get the hang of it, I find it less of a challenge than I do snelling. I swear, a third hand would come in so handy for that! LOL


----------



## briggs (Sep 20, 2010)

Anytime; Just passing on helpful tips:fishing:


----------

